# Bosch gas oven not lighting



## bscepter (Apr 6, 2010)

one minute, it worked; the next—zip. 

we have a 30" bosch gas range/oven that we bought in 2007. so far, it's been great. friday, however, i went to roast some mirepoix for stock and the oven was still cold after "preheating" for 30 mins. i checked the broiler—nothing. the range still works, but you can't even manually ignite the broiler or oven.

any suggestions?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like the pilot, assuming it is NOT started with an electronic igniter, when out and the "safety valve" needs to be reheated, i.e. there's a valve with a "push to start" that will let you light the pilot, then hold the button for, oh, 60 seconds to let the thermocouple open the main gas valve.


----------

